# Saving a Pandora Song and Converting for Play in iTunes



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

In Firefox, the add-on Download Helper used to allow me to save a song I heard on Pandora, and then convert it to an mp4 to play it in iTunes. Now the mp4 files won't play. I was wondering if there is a way to do this that doesn't involve knowing a lot about programming and scripts, etc.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Recording songs from Pandora for your Itunes library is illegal. Surprised this thread hasn't been closed.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

linskyjack is of course correct.

I will answer the question purely as I have an answer,and I have an uncontrolable urge to help where I can. It is others to judge if it is ethical to give it or not.

Replay Music is a application that records music from your web browser.


----------



## kreiff (Mar 23, 2011)

I was actually going to mention WireTap. It basically does the same thing as Replay, but Replay is quite a bit cheaper. They both have free trials though...so I guess you can give them both a try.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

BTW wiretap is for Mac only but looks a damn fine program


----------

